#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Oxford English for Careers: Engineering 1

## Frickkk

Does anyone have Oxford English for Careers: Engineering 1?


Share if you have it pleaseSee More: Oxford English for Careers: Engineering 1

----------


## intakhab

Please find the link below;
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards
Intakhab

----------


## Frickkk

> Please find the link below;
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Regards
> Intakhab



Thank you for your help but I mean "Engineering" not "Oil and Gas". It is another book (+ audio eventually)

----------


## Beni_pgn

I need too...this book, please share "oxford english for careers engineering 1 student's book"

----------

